# Solved: Windows 7 Realtek network card issues



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys as the title suggests I'm having issues with my realtek network cards on my windows 7 operating system. I have a build in realtek Pcie Family controller(wired) and a external realtek 8185(wireless) that both disconnect from my network at random. Their are other computers in the house that have no connection issues but i've been plagued with them for months now on both cards, and despite searching for solutions to the problems for months, have been unable to solve the issue alone and am wondering if anybody can help me as I'm tired of having to reset my network adapters so frequently?

Additional information: I'm also using a TP-link at the moment but i've had these issues long before I used the TP-link. Using the diagnose tool when the network adapter loses connection displays the message " default gateway not available" as the cause of the issue.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets start with the *cabled connection only*

Is this the only PC that disconnects, from a cable connection - - do other devices connected by a cable work OK

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

Please post back here the make and exact model of the router and if you have a separate modem, the make and exact model of the modem.

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc

lets see the following please

ipconfig /all
Three Ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey Etaf, thanks for your reply We have another computer plugged directly into the router, as i said I'm using Tp-link so i am directly connected to the link as opposed to the router. WE also have a lapop that connects wirelessly aswell that also has no issues doing so, Our modem is a eircom f100. here is also the results of the ipconfig while i still had internet access, i will try to post here the results after i disconnect hopefully

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-E7-94-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::19e7:9472(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5c5f:5e42:6bc5:d101%786(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.231.148.114(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 January 2014 10:36:30
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 January 2015 10:38:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 461011405
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-E8-5B-20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d40:1b1a:8a9d:4d0f%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 January 2014 15:57:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2014 15:57:26
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 270585648
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-E8-5B-20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*< ETAF Moderator - removed all but 1 tunnel adapter - as we so not need to see those >*

(Edit: I had to cut out a lot of the config because it was well over 3 times the amount i posted here)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you dont need to show any of the tunnel adapter - i have edited the post for you again - may need to clean that up a little later

also need to see the three ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.254*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Apologies for that mess I posted earlier Etaf, here are the results from the ping tests you requested.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 7ms

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.24.102] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.24.102: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.24.102: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.24.102: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.24.102: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.24.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 24ms, Maximum = 27ms, Average = 25ms

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 151ms, Maximum = 160ms, Average = 157ms

C:\Users\Kevin>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you respond to Wayne's question (sorry if I missed your answer):



> What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


Another thing that can cause your symptoms is the stack or WINSOCK getting a "little" corrupted so that it mostly works but then goes bad; so ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for that - so now if you can do terrynets reset suggestion and also post the all results when disconnected, we do not need the tunnel adapter info - so from there down can be deleted - before posting here


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the suggetions guys, I will try Terrynets suggestions now, and post the results while disconnected when they happen(I haven't disconnected since posting in this thread) Right now I use Malwarebytes(free version), windows firewall, and spybot search and destroy(free version) for my anti viruses. I am having issues with ad-aware attempting to reinstall itself (had some trouble unistalling it, although i'm fairly sure it isn't the cause as my adapter issues have been happening well before i got ad-aware) I may have also used avira in the past but as far as I'm aware it sucessfully unistalled


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

My connection has been surprisingly stable for the past two days thus my lack of activity on the thread. I probbaly have terrynets to thank for that but the problem still persists unfortunatly:\ I managed to get a ipconfig but my connection was restored before i could attempt a ping test here are the results of the config( there is a chance i reconnected before i did the test which would probbaly yield the same result as the first time, but i only noticed that i was reconnected afterwards so I may need to do another one the next time i disconnect).
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-E7-94-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::19e7:9472(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5c5f:5e42:6bc5:d101%786(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.231.148.114(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2014 12:19:47
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2015 12:21:54
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 461011405
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-E8-5B-20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d40:1b1a:8a9d:4d0f%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2014 12:19:47
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2014 19:40:27
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 270585648
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-E8-5B-20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your showing 
Hamachi Network Interface
do you use that for gaming ???

otherwise lets try a dns setting

* Google public DNS *
Note using google public DNS servers from outside the US may actually slow performace - so use the following as a test to identify DNS issues - if these resolve the issues , then we need to investigate further to optimise the use of DNS

Google public DNS
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again

I have found these to be a useful tools to use for DNS testing
https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm
https://code.google.com/p/namebench/


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh sorry about the Hamachi, i actually never use it so i'll diasble it after posting here, Also strangely my connection keeps cutting out very briefly before reconnecting( it usually requires a reset to restore as it takes considerable time on it's own.) I think i've read about someone who used Dns to solve a problem like this, but i was unfamiliar how to use it, i'll try out those suggestions and post back here, I appreciate your assitance Etaf


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm having issues applying the Dns settings as if I try to access the properties for my wired adapter(Realtek pci) it crashes preventing me from making any changes. The only way i've been able to make changes to the wired adapter is through the device manager but accessing the properties from the device directly has always caused problems. I don't have these issues when making changes to my wireless adapter(Realtek 8185) but it also disconnects just like my wired, it is currently disabled at the moment. I suspected at first that my motherboard might've been at fault since both adapters weren't working correctly but surely if it was faulty i'd be having trouble with other devices aswell...?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm having issues applying the Dns settings as if I try to access the properties for my wired adapter(Realtek pci) it crashes preventing me from making any changes.


 that maybe a hardware issue or corrupt driver 
perhaps we could try below - also re-installing the latest driver - whats the make and model of the PC?

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats a pretty good idea actually, i'll just create a system restore point and give that a shot. If I disconnect after reinstalling the dirvers i'll try and get the ping tests for you and post them here, lets hope this does it. again many thanks for your helps Etaf, and Terrynet.


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys i am still dcing unfortunatly. I managed to finally get most of the ping tests although, while i attempted the last one i reconnected. Unfortuantly windows was incapable of finding the drivers after the reinstall so I was forced to perform a system restore as the drivers I found online were no use either.
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d40:1b1a:8a9d:4d0f%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2014 16:09:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2014 16:31:29
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 270585648
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B3-E8-5B-20-CF-30-C9-C8-82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Kevin>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=169ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=177ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=169ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 169ms, Maximum = 177ms, Average = 171ms

C:\Users\Kevin>

UPDATE: I fixed an issue with my windows update that was preventing it from working correctly. After the fix It was successfully able to update the drivers for my wired adapter which was outdated due to windows update being unable to detect anything in it's state. I will report back here if I disconnect soon, otherwise I will mark this issue as solved after I explain how to fix the issue for anyone else suffering from the same problem in the original post.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, you still had the same good IP configuration, but ping to the router failed. And then communication resumed.

That sounds to me like a firewall issue or defective router port, cable or NIC.

When you said 'windows was incapable of finding the drivers after the reinstall" did you mean after you had used Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet adapter? And Windows failed to find the driver when it attempted to reinstall it?

If I got the above correct I lean towards a really messed up Windows or a defective ethernet adapter.

My advice is to reinstall Windows if you were looking for another reason to do so, or else try a USB ethernet adapter.


----------



## Kfitz (Jan 3, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> So, you still had the same good IP configuration, but ping to the router failed. And then communication resumed.
> 
> That sounds to me like a firewall issue or defective router port, cable or NIC.
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct Terrynets, after removing the drivers using device manager, windows was completely incapable of finding the drivers. I think what may have happened is the issues with windows update may have prevented my drivers from updating correctly. When I attempted to run windows update I would recieve an error message https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OMuVPRcGnz0/T7lxh27c1TI/AAAAAAAABso/6JlxblQ_dUo/s469/Dialog.JPG. The issue was resolved by changing the setting for windows update to never update, and then reverting it back to do updates automaticly after which it worked again . Note(This happened after i performed the system restore so I'm unsure if this would've allowed windows to find the drivers from scratch, if issues persist I may attempt to unistall and reinstall the drivers again after making the same changes to windows update.

Right now i'm banking on outdated drivers being the cause but i'm unsure if the driver updates have solved the issue. I will post my results here within the next few days.


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

Your best drivers are at the manufacturing support site and not by Windows generic drivers. A good working computer with internet connection and a usb flash drive would help in trasnferring the correct driver installer in your case.


----------

